
Sony using open source emulator for PlayStation Classic - tosh
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/11/sony-using-open-source-emulator-for-playstation-classic-plug-and-play/
======
unstatusthequo
I'm surprised the article didn't mention Sony suing the developers but also
using the software. That seems like a "Classic" Sony move. I wonder if it's
use violates the OSS license.

~~~
rasz
Sued, forced Connectix to sell emulation business to them, and later also
hired Bleem developers. All of that and they use external open source emu for
their product sending a clear signal they dont care, making it a Raspberry Pi
in a fancy box with questionable selection of games.

